

Tilera 100-core Processor beats Intel Sandybridge - chuhnk
http://geeknizer.com/tilera-100-core-processor-beats-intel-sandybridge/

======
signa11
couple of questions for folks who might have some experience with this (1)
with such a huge number of cores, does it have a cache-cohorent architecture ?
iirc, first version didn't. (2) does it have a floating point unit ? from the
diagram, it seems that this would _excel_ at IO. i mean, i can see 4 ddr
controllers, multiple pci-e lanes providing huge memory bandwidth etc.

